# PA (Philadelphia)-Male lab rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Philadelphia PA
Contact: [email protected]

I received this email:

Good Afternoon
My name is Emily and I work with the Humane League, an animal rights organization based in Philadelphia,PA. Recently our organization has rescued several rats from a lab. These rats were used for a psychology experiment in a local university and were going to be put down once the experiment was finished. The rats are all male, very sweet, shy, and gentle. We are in desperate need of adopters and are able to deliver the rats to the homes of any potential adopters. There is no adoption fee! If anyone is interested please contact us at: [email protected].
Thank You!

posted for Emily by Raquel


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

So tempted.....no cage...<_< UGH. Hope some lovely people on here adopt these guys and give us updates!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I wish I could help!

I would definitely charge a reasonable adoption fee. People can be very, very bad people but very, very good at lying and end up with free reptile food. Charging a reasonable 5-10 dollars would not turn anyone off and would make it so that it would not be worthwhile for the folks looking for free food.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for replies! You might find a cage on craigslist.com Maybe the Humane League isn't permitted to charge a fee. I hope they screen well. I did advise it. You are right about lying.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

The rats:


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

cagedbirdsinging, I recommended charging a fee to The Humane Society. Thank you!


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I may have found a cage- I tried emailing but never got a reply. I live in Iowa, however, so I'm not sure if they would allow an out-of-state adoption?


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi SheWroteLove1,

Thank you for offering to help! I'm surprised that you did not get a reply. I don't think transport to Iowa is possible this time, but I would have expected a reply to be sent to you. 

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Philadelphia PA
Contact: [email protected]


























For the story on these adorable rats for adoption, please scroll up to the original post.

Thank you,
Raquel
Contact: [email protected]


----------

